# Kobe and Shaq - pics from their rookie year until now



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

There's are sum nice pics. Pics from "the good old days". These pics may actually be the last time we see maybe Shaq or others in a Lakers uniform, ya'll know...


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

You DO know that Shaq played for Orlando his rookie year, right? 

Where are those pictures?


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*KOBE IS BETTER THAN MJ*

<IMG SRC="http://kbenhanced2.iwebland.com/january03/kb03jan32.jpg" STYLE="position: absolute; left: 14; top: 0; z-index: 0;">

Kobe has turned into a man!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice pics man, I saved a couple of those Kobe ones on my comp


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> You DO know that Shaq played for Orlando his rookie year, right?
> 
> Where are those pictures?



i was just about to say that...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/3522/so3.gif

http://members.tripod.com/~tamsgaf/post96/12.jpg


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

i think he just went around and found shaw and kobe pics and posted them to gwet his post count up


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> i think he just went around and found shaw and kobe pics and posted them to gwet his post count up


Either way, I enjoyed the pix so I really don't care if his post count goes up for it.


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/3522/so3.gif
> 
> http://members.tripod.com/~tamsgaf/post96/12.jpg


what's ur problem, if you don't like my post then just [strike]shut up[/strike] and go on. stop trying to start ****.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aznbusyboy</b>!
> what's ur problem, if you don't like my post then just [strike]shut up[/strike] and go on. stop trying to start ****.


Start ****? That's the last thing I would do. Someone posted bout wanting Shaq's pictures from Magic, so I tried to help by searching for the pics and posting them. For some reason both pics doesn't work. 
If it had offended you or whatever, i'm really sorry. I just wanted to contribute and that's all. My bad.


----------

